# The Church on the Lake



## seawings (Jul 31, 2010)

*The Church on the Lake*​ 
Down the dusty road,
thick trees providing a canopy of shade,
glimpses of the lake flicker by,
no hint of the glory to behold​ 
Almost hidden in the trees
a wrought iron gate appears 
announcing a cemetery 
and a church on the hill.​ 
Up the winding drive you see, 
first the small neatly maintained cemetery, 
grave stones marking history’s tribute 
to those passing through.​ 
Then the stone pillared porch framing the door, 
that when opened is flooded with light, 
morning’s glorious light off the lake, 
baths the sanctuary with a hevenly glow.​ 
Music made by man pours out 
paying tribute to God’s glory, 
as the beauty of the trees and lake 
pours in showing Gods creation.​ 
Love and harmony, 
praise and prayer, 
well up from all within, 
the little church on the lake.​


----------



## Gumby (Jul 31, 2010)

I could see it clearly, seawings, and it was a peaceful little trip, full of beauty.


----------



## ArcThomas (Jul 31, 2010)

What kind of poem is this?  If you know the genre..
  At first i thought you were gonna describe the glory of god held within the lake. Pronouncing God needs no home made by man. His kingdom is in the wind, upon the ground, about the seas.. but I guess you had something going..          Sorry to say however I wouldn't publish it. But you had some very good verses.  Change a few lines. In a poem description is not everything. (ex. the cemetery )


----------



## seawings (Jul 31, 2010)

Arc...I am not a poet by any means and can't tell you the type of poem. I am just occassionally moved to try.


----------



## ArcThomas (Jul 31, 2010)

lol. that's okay. i asked because I to am not a poet and was simply curious.
What do u think about the poem?


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jul 31, 2010)

I remember this piece very fondly, seawings, and what a joy it was to read it again. If it's stuck with me for so long, you know you've done your job well. A few little nits, In S1 you need a period after behold, In S4 there's a typo in heavenly and also in S4 the use of light so in both L2 and 3 is a bit too repetitive. I humbly suggest changing the second light to rays. I was elated to read this lovely little piece again and hope you'll be posting more soon.

Best,
Lisa


----------



## Foxee (Jul 31, 2010)

Hello, Seawings, it's really nice to see you here again.


----------



## seawings (Jul 31, 2010)

*ChestersDaughter...*thanks for remembering...I unfortunatly didn't! Retirement has been a trip...roads traveled and adventures unimagined! But what a ride!

*Foxee...*great to see you're still here! I've been off on a three month odessey working the BP Spill as an aviation consultant. I am finally home and looking for relaxation and this site was always one of my favorite.


----------



## Foxee (Jul 31, 2010)

Sounds like quite a consulting job. Welcome home.


----------

